# 2 PSUs for Mobo?



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it possible to install two (or more) PSUs on a mobo? Reason I ask is the largest PSU that I have found is 250W. So I was curious is mobos have additional power slots to hook up additional PSUs.


----------



## jcpahman77 (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=704415&pid=11
750 watts


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do you think you need such a large PS? Are you going to be running an internet server and cell phone tower from car?


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

My fault for not being specific. PSUs in the somewhat PICO style:
DC-DC ATX PSUs


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad1376 said:


> Why do you think you need such a large PS? Are you going to be running an internet server and cell phone tower from car?


Well from my calculations, I'm going to be going way over 250W. Right now I'm trying to source a good TV tuner; DVR style recording, digital signal decryption. Problem is the majority that I have found are PCIe. From my calculations PCIe takes up alot of wattage.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

AudioN00B said:


> Well from my calculations, I'm going to be going way over 250W. Right now I'm trying to source a good TV tuner; DVR style recording, digital signal decryption. Problem is the majority that I have found are PCIe. From my calculations PCIe takes up alot of wattage.


PCI is just a connection it depends on whats plugged in. What equipment are you running?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

AudioN00B said:


> Well from my calculations, I'm going to be going way over 250W. Right now I'm trying to source a good TV tuner; DVR style recording, digital signal decryption. Problem is the majority that I have found are PCIe. From my calculations PCIe takes up alot of wattage.


I would love to see these calculations that are putting you so high. 

Which mobo are you talking about?


----------



## 3MPS23 (Apr 13, 2012)

You may not need it, but i you do then Opus make a 360w psu that has worked flawlessly for me for a few years now. Its big though...
http://www.opussolutions.com

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Manic1! said:


> PCI is just a connection it depends on whats plugged in. What equipment are you running?


GPU
TV/FM
Sound Card
Security Cameras


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> I would love to see these calculations that are putting you so high.
> 
> Which mobo are you talking about?


Going with a ASUS Rampage IV Gene Micro-ATX:
i7-3770K
4 Sticks of DDR3 Ram
Samsung 840 Pro SSD
TV/FM Tuner
Graphics Card
Sound Card
WiFi
GPS
Blue Tooth
Samsung 840 Pro SSD
80mm fans x 2


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

3MPS23 said:


> You may not need it, but i you do then Opus make a 360w psu that has worked flawlessly for me for a few years now. Its big though...
> Opus Solutions
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


Thanks you, but if I could go that big, sky's the limit in terms of how much wattage I could accept.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Well there's your problem. 

Remember, you're building a car PC. Your component selections should be based on issues related to power consumption, heat, and vibration. The type of machine you build for a car PC should be VASTLY different from the machine you build for your home. This is why you're having problems finding large power supplies for 12v use... manufacturers assume you'll buy a more modest computer optimized for efficiency, even if it's at the expense of computing power.

Besides, what software will you be running that requires an i7??


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> Besides, what software will you be running that requires an i7??


Its simply an i7 Quad-core. Not much difference in terms of wattage based on comparable CPUs.
I can run the processor that I want, the problem is once I get into PCIe peripherals, the wattage adds up. I'm going to need to go pirce by piece on the wattage requirement of each peripheral to make sure.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Right, not in terms of comparable CPUs, but what about in terms of non-comparable CPUs? And what about the motherboard that you need in order to support it?

I looked up the spec sheet for your CPU/motherboard combo, and it comes in at about 300w under load. That's ridiculously high. Especially when there are alternatives that will do it all for 75w or thereabouts.

I wouldn't put a giant class A amplifier in a car, and I also wouldn't put a 300w motherboard/cpu in a car. Car audio and electronics is all about choosing equipment appropriate for the vehicle and intended application.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> Right, not in terms of comparable CPUs, but what about in terms of non-comparable CPUs? And what about the motherboard that you need in order to support it?
> 
> I looked up the spec sheet for your CPU/motherboard combo, and it comes in at about 300w under load. That's ridiculously high. Especially when there are alternatives that will do it all for 75w or thereabouts.
> 
> I wouldn't put a giant class A amplifier in a car, and I also wouldn't put a 300w motherboard/cpu in a car. Car audio and electronics is all about choosing equipment appropriate for the vehicle and intended application.


Could you please provide the spec sheet on the CPU/Mobo. I've used the above referenced PSU calculator religiously and has always worked out in my favor.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm looking here (first chart)...

AnandTech | ASUS Republic of Gamers and X79 ROG Review

I saw a similar review on Tom's Hardware. The POST time should also be concerning for the car, unless you're going to use standby or hibernation.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> I'm looking here (first chart)...
> 
> AnandTech | ASUS Republic of Gamers and X79 ROG Review
> 
> I saw a similar review on Tom's Hardware. The POST time should also be concerning for the car, unless you're going to use standby or hibernation.



I don't plan on shutting it down, as I will need to have the security cams running.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AudioN00B said:


> I don't plan on shutting it down, as I will need to have the security cams running.


Monster Battery.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

AudioN00B said:


> I don't plan on shutting it down, as I will need to have the security cams running.


ya, hope you have a monster battery AND a charger connected every night. a 300 watt power supply will make quick work of a car battery with the engine not running.

we run a Pico-ATX setup for a project I worked on. we had 20Ah li-ion batteries and the pico consumed 1.5A from the 12volt battery. they lasted about 8 hours.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Why security cameras?


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. My rough calculations, at 300W is telling me that I would get 3.75hrs, but that is at 300W. It is my understanding that I can set it up for minimal power consumption just to record from the cameras.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad said:


> Why security cameras?


Hmm. Not actual security cameras, but cameras (lipstick/pen/pinhole) for security.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

AudioN00B said:


> Thanks guys. My rough calculations, at 300W is telling me that I would get 3.75hrs, but that is at 300W. It is my understanding that I can set it up for minimal power consumption just to record from the cameras.




even if you could get it down to 100 watts, your battery is dead by morning. (and I dont bellieve you could get it to 1/3 power, more like 2/3)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd save the money and move out of the hood.

-or-

I'd save the money and see a specialist.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

minbari said:


> even if you could get it down to 100 watts, your battery is dead by morning. (and I dont bellieve you could get it to 1/3 power, more like 2/3)


I don't quite understand. My caluclations show, at 100W I would have 11hrs 15min of run time.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad said:


> I'd save the money and move out of the hood.
> 
> -or-
> 
> I'd save the money and see a specialist.



Umm, wut? 
Somewhat left field...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

AudioN00B said:


> I don't quite understand. My caluclations show, at 100W I would have 11hrs 15min of run time.


first, I dont believe you could get a system that consumes 300 watts normally down to 100 watts. if you get it down to 200 watts that would be amazing, but lets assume you get it down to 100 watts.

you come home from work and turn the car off at 6pm, by 5am the car battery is dead. By midnight, it is probably dead enough that it wont start. Are you using a dedicated and isolated battery just for this? even if you do, it has to be recharged somehow. your alternator will not do it in the 30-45 minutes that the average person drives a car to work/school/whatever.

maybe we are missing a piece of the puzzle here?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm thinking something low power like a raspberry pi could pull this off, but not a regular PC. Not even a low power PC, let alone the big honker you have planned here.

Even if your battery didn't die every night, you'd be replacing batteries every six months. It would also mean that you'd have to babysit your car. You would be tied to the car every 12 hours like a smoker is tied to going out for a cigarette. Heaven forbid you call in sick one day and don't start your car at 6am.

In other words, bad idea. 

But there MIGHT be a way to do it if you use something other than a PC.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

minbari said:


> first, I dont believe you could get a system that consumes 300 watts normally down to 100 watts. if you get it down to 200 watts that would be amazing, but lets assume you get it down to 100 watts.
> 
> you come home from work and turn the car off at 6pm, by 5am the car battery is dead. By midnight, it is probably dead enough that it wont start. Are you using a dedicated and isolated battery just for this? even if you do, it has to be recharged somehow. your alternator will not do it in the 30-45 minutes that the average person drives a car to work/school/whatever.
> 
> maybe we are missing a piece of the puzzle here?


Acutally 6-8hrs is all I need. 
After running the numbers again and again, I cannot argue. It would take me 2.5 hours to fully recharge the batteries, but that is at full drain. Seeing that I would need, at the most, 8 hours, that is only 1/4 of the estimated 11.25hrs of run time. So 1/4 of 2.5 hrs is only a recharge time of 37.5 minutes. Well within my 45mins of highway driving. 
Thank you for the help and looking out.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

MarkZ said:


> I'm thinking something low power like a raspberry pi could pull this off, but not a regular PC. Not even a low power PC, let alone the big honker you have planned here.
> 
> Even if your battery didn't die every night, you'd be replacing batteries every six months. It would also mean that you'd have to babysit your car. You would be tied to the car every 12 hours like a smoker is tied to going out for a cigarette. Heaven forbid you call in sick one day and don't start your car at 6am.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mark. Worse case, plan B and C. 
B = rethink the build
C = voltage monitored auto start


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

8 hours is 1/4 of 11? 

do what you like, man. but you are gonna have a dead battery everyday. you cant discharge a car battery to 80% everyday and expect it to last, let alone have enough left to start the engine.



AudioN00B said:


> Thank you Mark. Worse case, plan B and C.
> B = rethink the build
> C = voltage monitored auto start


It will be starting the engine every 3-4 hours and running for more than an hour to recharge it. its your money for gas, but this is becoming a worse idea everytime you mention it, lol.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

minbari said:


> 8 hours is 1/4 of 11?
> 
> do what you like, man. but you are gonna have a dead battery everyday. you cant discharge a car battery to 80% everyday and expect it to last, let alone have enough left to start the engine.


I appoligize if I miss calculated, but a recharge time of 2.5hrs, with only 1/4 of usage, would only require an estimated 37.5 minutes.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you again guys. I'll rethink things and come back.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minbari said:


> It will be starting the engine every 3-4 hours and running for more than an hour to recharge it. its your money for gas, but this is becoming a worse idea everytime you mention it, lol.


It will keep the mice out of the garage. Or at least asphyxiate them.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad said:


> It will keep the mice out of the garage. Or at least asphyxiate them.


If I were parking it in the garage I would not need security cameras .


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

just came full circle didn't it? 

IF people you know are robbing you then you can prove it is them, if you are hoping to catch a face and report it to the cops, I have bad news for you.... They don't care.

Hell, In Chicago if your car gets ganked or even your house gets broken into, if the perp ain't there the cops are not showing up... File a report at the station and call your insurance.

In short, you are going thru an incredible amount of work to gain zero. The cops don't care, the mob is going to cost money, move out of the hood.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are just worried about at home, then install a cam looking over your car on the house. X10 makes some that nearly see in the dark.

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minbari said:


> If you are just worried about at home, then install a cam looking over your car on the house. X10 makes some that nearly see in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


Or do the raspberry pi thing and make the wifi signal make it.

The pi will run on 500mA no problem so think 1A total for cameras and wifi... hopefully.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad said:


> just came full circle didn't it?
> 
> IF people you know are robbing you then you can prove it is them, if you are hoping to catch a face and report it to the cops, I have bad news for you.... They don't care.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned home, at any point, nor did I ever mention garage. Coming full circle is a parody for those that jump to conclusions.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

chad said:


> Or do the raspberry pi thing and make the wifi signal make it.
> 
> The pi will run on 500mA no problem so think 1A total for cameras and wifi... hopefully.


Thank you, but I cannot justify having the same computing capability as my cell phone.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

actually less... but until they make a badass that you want what pulls less than an amp, you may me stuck with it. Remember, we are just capturing image data when the car is off man.

Or here's one with a bit more HP but has a SATA port for storage away from home.
Cubieboard | Open ARM Box

In reality we are not making these suggestions to gauge how much of a computer snob you are, we are here to make the **** work as your goals seem to be set a bit high for what is actually possible without simple knowledge of batteries.

On the up side it looks as if the USA is getting back into the production of RTGs again.

Radioisotope thermoelectric generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cops still won't care. But you came to a place with thinkers, we can make it work, but it won't be a supercomputer capturing and storing images.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Look at the Amos 3002. Runs on about An amp and actually has quite a but of power.

fanless too

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

AudioN00B said:


> Thank you, but I cannot justify having the same computing capability as my cell phone.


You should change your screen name to Tim Allen. You're totally choosing the wrong equipment for the job dude. 

A Pi will do what 90% of car PC users need a car PC to do. It plays audio, checks facebook, and plays HD video beautifully. It would also do a great job as a recorder. It's VERY popular among the home automation crowd.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

ASUS Rampage IV Gene Micro-ATX: *High end Gaming MB pointless.*
i7-3770K *Unless your Editing video it's a waste*
4 Sticks of DDR3 Ram *One stick of ram is plenty*
Samsung 840 Pro SSD
TV/FM Tuner *What ffor?*
Graphics Card *Are you gaming? if not the HD 4000 is plenty*
Sound Card
WiFi
GPS
Blue Tooth
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 
80mm fans x 2


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dual View HD Car Cam-Car Cameras-Video Surveillance


...or...


give a bit more detail of what you're trying to accomplish so people can lead you in the right direction.


----------

